# Rear Windshield wiper



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Does Anyone here have experience in installing a fully-functional rear windshield wiper on his B14?or has one already?

Ive seen one B14 here with that mod but was unable to talk to the owner.

Ive seen a lot of Mirage sedans and even a Civic EK sedan with real working ones.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya, i was just talking to my buddy about this yesterday. I want one too. I'm guessing you could just rip one off of a car that has the right size arm, drill/cut a hole in the read below the window, and install it motor and all... dont know about the wiring though...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Ya, i was just talking to my buddy about this yesterday. I want one too. I'm guessing you could just rip one off of a car that has the right size arm, drill/cut a hole in the read below the window, and install it motor and all... dont know about the wiring though...


you could just run the wires under the plastic rocker pieces to a switch on the dash.......how do you drill through glass?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I was thinking you could just drill onto the body right under the glass but before the trunk starts..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> I was thinking you could just drill onto the body right under the glass but before the trunk starts..


but how would that work? the trunk meets might up to the glass..........how would the arm sing? unless you cut some of the trunk lid off and i know that wouldnt look good


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya, i thought that the trunk left a little bit of room between the edge and the glass, i didnt even look at the car i was just asuming...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Ya, i thought that the trunk left a little bit of room between the edge and the glass, i didnt even look at the car i was just asuming...


no........wel maybe a few millimeters but not enuff to put a wiper arm in sorry :cheers: but if there is a way (and imsure there is) to drill through glass then that would work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's somewhat been discussed:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72776&highlight=rear+lucino


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The Sentra i saw here had its wiper in the middle of the rear windshield, just like EVO's and Galant VR4's.

This Lucino has it in the side


----------

